# OILER CUP



## ZAPJACK (Nov 28, 2010)

This is a simply Oiler Cup at scale 1/4
Working model with adjustable needle
It's alsoo possible to check thru the little glass the "drop by drop" effect
Cheers
 woohoo1 oh:


----------



## tel (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice one, very tidy indeed. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice work!!! I need two of those for my Kerzel i.c. engine if I can get it running----


----------



## rake60 (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful work! :bow:

Rick


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks very nice. Where did you get the glass?

-T


----------



## ZAPJACK (Nov 29, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Looks very nice. Where did you get the glass?


The "big" glass is in plexiglass and same for the "small" one
Both are comming from a pictures paint shop
@+


----------

